# LED lighting?? When?



## Cory S

I just purchased a new 2013 Husqvarna 12527HV snowblower from my local dealer. It does not have an LED headlight, but the standard incandescent light. In fact, all the models on the floor had incandescent lighting. Yet, the Husqvarna manual states all models from 2012/2013 come with LED lighting standard.

Anyone know why there's model out there without the LED lighting??


----------



## rhenning

LEDs are polarity sensitive and work only on DC electricity. If your blower doesn't have a battery and DC charging system with voltage regulator on it that is the reason why. The 110 volt electric and rope start engine use a cheaper charging sytem for lights. That system produces AC electricity that will only work with incandescent lighting. Roger


----------



## darcy32171

Yesterday I stopped at a dealer and all the ones on the floor had LED and no battery tray on the machine. The one you bought, it wouldn`t have been a brand new old model?


----------



## Cory S

Come to find out, the models on the floor were leftover 2012 models!! I got a little discount, with free delivery also. The LED would have been a neat option, but I guess it doesn't make or break the sale. Got the 12527HV for $999.00 Can't complain.


----------



## superedge88

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html
Easily change the lightning to some awesome bright LED lighting!


----------



## Cory S

superedge88 said:


> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...rading-your-snowblower-lights-led-lights.html
> Easily change the lightning to some awesome bright LED lighting!


Yeah, I saw the sticky on that. Pretty easy. I do have great lighting outdoors at my home, so the standard lighting will work fine for now. Now MAYBE if I could get a hold of the complete LED housing right from Husqvarna, and make it look OEM, that would be sweet. (If the cost is reasonable obviously)


----------



## superedge88

rhenning said:


> LEDs are polarity sensitive and work only on DC electricity. If your blower doesn't have a battery and DC charging system with voltage regulator on it that is the reason why. The 110 volt electric and rope start engine use a cheaper charging sytem for lights. That system produces AC electricity that will only work with incandescent lighting. Roger


The LED lights they are now putting on the newer husqvarnas probably just have a bridge rectifier built into the light.

If I had to guess I bet that if you bought the new LED replacement light from Husqvarna I bet it would work, but it's just a guess.

I'd just scrap the dim halogen and mount a couple of 9 watt LED's, one on either side of the console, and wire them up on a bridge rectifier and call it a day.


----------



## darcy32171

Up here in Canada when I was at the dealer that had the Husqvarna blower, I asked about just the light. He said it was ballparked at around $80. Maybe cheaper for you folks down south.


----------

